# Lost paddle on Lower Clear Creek



## climbermale (Aug 31, 2004)

I lost my paddle on the lower part of Clear Creek on 6/3/05 at around 2:30PM. If you have found it please call me at 303-440-7820 or leave a message here. I can tell you what it looks like and what kind it is. This is my only paddle and I cant go again without it.

Thank you,
Brian


----------



## climbermale (Aug 31, 2004)

I would like to thank Scott from Denver for finding and returning my paddle. He told me that he lost his the same day in the same area PLEASE help a honest guy find his paddle.

Brian


----------

